#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-03-22
<kwadroke> anyone here ever setup an IRC server before?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-03-23
<Ahmuck_> ping
<az7> wooo ubuntu chat night
<startrekker> yea!
<az7> wait.. we still have 20 minutes right?
<startrekker> it would appear we have 23 minutes
<Ahmuck_> :)
<az7> eh close enough
<kwadroke> lol
<az7> were you at fslan kwadroke?
<Ahmuck_> fslan?
<az7> Fort Smith LAN party
<kwadroke> yes
<az7> awesome
<az7> everybody like firefox4?
<startrekker> haven't tried it yet
<az7> pretty slick
<zillah> hello all
<startrekker> hi
<zillah> how's it going?
<startrekker> good
<kwadroke> going ok
<zillah> good, same here for the most part  :)
<zillah> i don't think doubleb will be around tonight i think he's on vacation
<az7> hey hey
<zillah> hey az
<Ahmuck_> tried ff4 on natty
<Ahmuck_> liked it there
<kwadroke> apparently it updated on my box with the PPA
<kwadroke> I was running 3.6.x along side
<startrekker> seems a lot like chrome
<az7> or opera
<zillah> anybody ever played with the Archos tablets?
<az7> i think i had a friend who installed xbmc on one.. thats about it
<zillah> i got one from circuitcity for $100 but it will only run cupcake  :(
<az7> le lame
<zillah> and i can't find a way to get any apps whatsoever
<zillah> the ebook reader does work, and video playback is good
<az7> that makes it somewhat usable?
<zillah> so for $100 not a loss reallly, but it would be cool to be able to get new software
<kwadroke> got it rooted?
<zillah> no, i'm ashamed to admit it, but i'm not sure how to go about it :P
<zillah> i haven't had time to google that yet
<kwadroke> once you get it rooted you can put an appstore and install programs
<zillah> yay, i'll have to do that  :)
<kwadroke> it won't be an official market place, but you should be able to get some apps for it
<zillah> cool, i wanna try that out
<kwadroke> anyone ever try to set up an IRC server before?
<zillah> i have...a long time ago
<zillah> me and a couple other people actually had a small network up and running with a couple servers
<kwadroke> I've been fighting with ircd-hybrid and hybserv all day
<kwadroke> with qwebirc
<kwadroke> could not for the life of me get hybserv to connect to the server
<kwadroke> the documentation is non existant
<az7> sounds like a pain
<zillah> i think we ran hybrid too, but i can't remember, it's been so long
<kwadroke> yeah, there was one setting that made no sense that I though was just an example, but it had to be some strange setting
<kwadroke> trying to find some decent bots now
<zillah> eggdrop?
<kwadroke> had issues getting it to work
<zillah> i have a couple eggdrops in #neacug
<zillah> one is down at the moment though
<zillah> it's on a freebsd box at home that i powered off and forgot to turn back on
<zillah> the other runs on ubuntu server
<kwadroke> mine's on a ubuntu vps
<kwadroke> are they connected together or seperate?
<zillah> seperate at the moment
<zillah> one of these nights we will have time to network them together
<kwadroke> from reading you can have a hub that has multiple servers, like freenode
<zillah> yeah
<zillah> DoubleB!
<az7> what vacation?
<zillah> guess it didn't last long :P
<az7> get back to work
<kwadroke> apparently everyone went back to work with that statement :P
<DoubleB> heh
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-03-21
<kwadroke> wass sappinin?
<kwadroke> chat night
<module000> if anyone in commuting-distance of little rock needs a linux job, there is a opening for senior sys admins at my work
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-03-20
<TommyT> ⚗
<TommyT> ⚓
<TommyT> ☄ anybody here tonight?
<TommyT> ⚠
<az7_> woo chat night!
<TommyT> oops I was away from the ⌨ keyboard during the only "chat" tonight!
<TommyT> Good night one, Good night all! ☺
<az7_> night !
<TommyT> ✈
